
Rclone: rsync for cloud storage - yarapavan
http://rclone.org/
======
yarapavan
They have a small overview of cloud storage systems at
[http://rclone.org/overview/](http://rclone.org/overview/). Interesting to see
that apart from Google drive, other compared systems do not support duplicate
files or objects with same name.

Github repo - [https://github.com/ncw/rclone](https://github.com/ncw/rclone)

docs - [http://rclone.org/docs/](http://rclone.org/docs/)

faqs - [http://rclone.org/faq/](http://rclone.org/faq/)

